# Totally Impressed by mirrorless



## DarkShadow (Feb 14, 2014)

I picked up a samsung NX300 Mirrorless camera it has a 20.3 pixels and came with the kit lens 20-50mm. in all honestly, I did not expect much from a mirrorless Body, especially samsung. I made my purchase on user based positive reviews and I am surprised by the resolution,sharpness and color rendition from the samsung.

Here is a example of a simple shot of just snow on bushes,however the picture was cropped at least 50 percent or more and yet the detail and sharpness hold up excellent.Shot jpeg finest quality SOOC Standard picture mode.



SAM_0109 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 14, 2014)

The NX300 is crop frame, same size sensor as a Canon 7D for instance. Why would you not expect detail to hold up? They sell mirrorless full frame too.

The disadvantage of mirrorless currently is viewfinder and autofocus, not image quality,


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 14, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> The NX300 is crop frame, same size sensor as a Canon 7D for instance. Why would you not expect detail to hold up? They sell mirrorless full frame too.
> 
> The disadvantage of mirrorless currently is viewfinder and autofocus, not image quality,


I don't know,I just didn't.  I wish it had a viewfinder because backlight bright sun can't see the screen.The auto focus is fast enough and accurate so no problem for it's intended purpose. it's not being used for BIF, I have the 60D for that.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome to the wonderful world of mirror less, where the cameras are smaller, the results are equal to dslr and none of your friend will believe they are just as good. ;-)

I'm IN LOVE with my mirror less camera disadvantages and all. I can't wait for mirror less to catch up to dslr's (and it's happening sooner than I expected!) I would never switch back unless I had too.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you justJazzie.


----------



## essoxranger (Feb 14, 2014)

I have the panasonic lumic g5 and the picture quality is stunning,and the build quality puts my nikon d5200 to shame!!!


----------



## bryguy_ASU (Feb 15, 2014)

I recently picked up the nx300 as well. I really like this camera too. I opted for the 18-55 though. I'm excited to be receiving the 30mm f/2 tomorrow. Read it takes even sharper images.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 15, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Thank you justJazzie.


  Haha, no problem. I feel like a broken record on all the "what dslr should I buy" threads. I try to convince everyone to go MILC. This is purely for selfish reasons too. The more people who buy mirror-less, the more money they have to invest In new MILC technology development. 

Really though, I just adore mirror-less and I can't even begin to understand the people who are stuck on their DLSR's. I have a friend who says "I've seen what dslrs can do and no one will ever convince me to give mine up"  It almost hurts my feelings, like she's saying my camera isn't capable of fantastic results. But I just shrug it off and remember all the masters who are embracing mirrorless and know my camera is capable of fantastic things. *sigh*


----------



## bif (Feb 17, 2014)

Mirrorless is likely the future, it's hitting big in Japan and the rest of Asia.  Europe and the US see most of the industry sticking with Nikon and Canon because many folks are so used to the brighter clearer nature of optical viewfinders.  But that changes when they realize they can really preview what the final image can look like in the mirrorless EVF (providing the camera live view can be set so the image changes with aperture and shutter speed adjustments.

The mirrorless "revolution" is being led by Olympus and Panasonic with the m4/3 representing the fullest lineup of quality lenses that fit "natively" both manufacturers bodies.  I've accumulated more lens options than I ever had with SLRs or DSLRs.  I work with both Panasonic GH3's and Olympus OMD E-M5 bodies with a Panasonic GX1 as a "knockabout" compact body that takes every lens I own including a couple of Nikon mount.


----------

